# Twitches all over my body?



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Is this anything to worry about and could it be anxiety related? Im starting to panic now. I get it in my stomach in my shoulder in my back and in my thighs


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Fluke said:


> Is this anything to worry about and could it be anxiety related? Im starting to panic now. I get it in my stomach in my shoulder in my back and in my thighs


I think it's anxiety related because I get it all the time, and I've been anxious all my life, also I notice that it decreases whenever I take benzos so... yeah







try and calm down


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

when I first started taking escitalopram I had uncontrollable twiching of my nose. It's gotten much better I think its either anxiety or your body needing to adjust to the meds.


----------



## lauras (May 13, 2012)

I had that for ages after my massive anxiety attack. Think about taking a magnesium supplement, it seemed to put an end to the twitching pretty quickly. Remember that it all improves with time, you won't be like this forever!

Do what you can to get enough rest/healthy diet/etc. and try to redirect your mind to something that requires your complete attention.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Small twitching, like the corner of your eye, is anxiety, and it's nohing to worry about, dr s have told me the same thing


----------

